# Border Guard Arrested



## old medic (27 Oct 2007)

$6m in cocaine, guns and ammunition seized in border arrests
Doug Ward, Vancouver Sun
Published: Friday, October 26, 2007
http://www.canada.com/vancouversun/news/story.html?id=2aa946de-2e76-425b-a4f4-02750dae5832&k=24903



> Shortly after midnight Thursday waiting police officers watched their target, a border guard, wave two identical GMC suburbans past his post at the Pacific Highway Crossing.
> 
> Moments later the police swooped down on the two drivers - and found a shipment of 208 kilograms of cocaine, worth $6 million wholesale, plus three handguns and ammunition in one of the vehicles.
> 
> ...



Title fixed to correct spelling mistake

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## zipperhead_cop (6 Nov 2007)

Hope he gets piled on savagely.   :threat:


----------



## Lumber (6 Nov 2007)

How often do you figure this happens and goes on unknown? I'm guessing a lot.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (6 Nov 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> How often do you figure this happens and goes on unknown? I'm guessing a lot.



So you're guessing that most of our CBSA personnel are compromised and corrupt?  If you could provide me with your data for that, I'd be happy to pass it on to my colleagues there, so they could start about the business of uncovering the massive border conspiracy.  
On behalf of the entire Law Enforcement Community I thank you for your brave contribution.


----------



## medaid (6 Nov 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> How often do you figure this happens and goes on unknown? I'm guessing a lot.



I'm guessing you have no clue what you're talking about, and you should keep your pie hole shut. I have worked the border, and I will ask you to kindly keep your uneducated opinions to yourself. If not, apply for the job, get in, and DO IT.


----------



## Lumber (6 Nov 2007)

Rephrase: I'm guessing it would be very easy for this to happen and for it to go un-noticed. Its fortunate we have such deligent and expert law enforcement agencies so that we were able to take notice of and fix this issue.

Better?


----------



## geo (6 Nov 2007)

Aren't we happy that this guy was armed (at the state's expense)?

Thank god he didn't try to use his gun


----------



## J.J (6 Nov 2007)

First of all he was not an armed officer.



> Aren't we happy that this guy was armed (at the state's expense)?




For clarification what do you propose?  
1 Who should pay for the training? Maybe he should? Go to the local gun club, attend a few Tuesday night meetings and walk out with a pistol for work the next day? To protect the border.
2 Or do you believe there should be several RCMP members at every point of entry/Inland office and/or marine/rail facility?


----------



## geo (6 Nov 2007)

In the US, they have the US Customs agents AND they have the Border Patrol.  Since 9/11, they are also receiving support from the Guard.

I have no problems with the RCMP or some other new Border Patrol agency being employed.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Dec 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> How often do you figure this happens and goes on unknown? I'm guessing a lot.



Be careful of the mud you are slinging, there was a case of a NCO in a Reserve unit using a wrecker and %/4 to do the same thing.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Dec 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Be careful of the mud you are slinging, there was a case of a NCO in a Reserve unit using a wrecker and %/4 to do the same thing.



Careful.  He gets all pissy if you don't candy coat it for him.


----------



## medaid (3 Dec 2007)

Indeed... That unit's reputation has now been tarnished quite a bit...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Dec 2007)

Yes I knew the indivdual involved, he was always a bit of a dickhead, did not come as a surprise when I learned who was involved.


----------



## medaid (3 Dec 2007)

I just felt bad for the CO at the time. Had to appear in court in the US in uniform... That wasn't a good day for the CF.


----------



## old medic (27 Mar 2008)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080325/BC_Drug_Man_Arrested_080325/20080326?hub=Canada

B.C. man arrested on Miami cruise

Updated Wed. Mar. 26 2008 9:27 AM ET
ctvbc.ca



> A Vancouver man was arrested on a cruise ship in Miami on several counts of conspiring to traffic marijuana and cocaine, in a case that has also resulted in charges against a Canadian border guard.
> 
> Charles Lai, 42, is facing up to life in prison and a $4-million fine after his arrest in Miami this week.
> 
> ...


----------

